# Pierce Pi Junior?



## greymouser (May 11, 2018)

My Uncle gave me his watch when I left the US for a tour in Viet Nam in 1969. When on patrol or mission I covered it with a stretch band, like an ace bandage, to prevent reflections. The watch got pretty battered, and over the years since, the crystal and wrist band have been replaced many times, but I have never replaced the face, as the scars there bring back good (?) memories (of survival!).

I had it cleaned and adjusted recently, and it keeps excellent time, as it always has, provided winding every 12 hours.

Title on the face reads: "Pi (Greek symbol), PIERCE, 17 RUBIS, JUNIOR, super shock resist", with the seconds dial just above the 6. The back says: "Pi (Greek symbol), PIERCE", and a four digit number. The body is gold, with stainless back, with a single winding stem.

A friend from our vet's group suggested I approach this group for information about this watch, and I would appreciate any information you folks could provide. I have worn it every day since 1969, but it may be approaching the time when I should considering selling it. Any advise?

Thank you.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Why sell it? Whatever you get for it will be absorbed into something forgettable and it will be worth more to you than anyone else in the world.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm with Scott, the watch has far more sentimental and personal value to you than mere money. We can't do valuations, but would love to see pics. Read the sticky posts on how to put images in your reply, all you need to do is host them on Imgur, Flickr, PostImages.org, or be a gallery member here on TWF.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Keep the watch and type out its history as a record for the next generation. Postimage s free, love to see it.

mike


----------



## greymouser (May 11, 2018)

Thanks for the input. I will not sell the watch until I don't have a choice, financially. Due to health concerns, that point may come tomorrow, or 10 years down the road. I have no one to leave it to, and someone else could be enjoying it, as I have for the past years. Believe me, I am not feeling sorry for myself, just starting to seriously consider the future.

I will try to send pix as soon as I am able.

Thanks again


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Regardless if there's someone in the extended family who might value the watch, or not, jot down its history and provenance, see if you can determine the history through receipts, personal photos, etc. Even if you sell it, the provenance and background story could be interesting (and add to the value) for a collector.

As an analog, i have a 1918 Colt 1911 model .45, that I've verified with Colt was transferred to the US Army in February 1918. It has the Army inspector's stamp. For $100 Colt will sell me a certificate documenting the firearm and their records of it, suitable for framing. A gunsmith told me that the nominal expense would increase the selling price to a collector several times the cost of the paper, simply because that and other documented details about the firearm provide a more complete provenance for the antique. Make sense?


----------



## greymouser (May 11, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I would certainly keep your Pierce watch. It was made by a quality watch company founded in 1883, in Biel, Switzerland, by Leon Levy and his brothers. By 1910, the company employed 1,500 people and in the 1930s was commissioned to produce the "Flight Calendar" watch for the Royal Air Force. In 1956, Pierce produced the Duofon alarm wristwatch which had a choice of loud and silent settings for the alarm volume, and at some time in its history, Pierce started to use the Greek pi symbol as a logo. Pierce decided to continue with mechanical watches when the quartz crisis hit the Swiss watch industry, and perhaps partly because of that decision, the firm subsequently ceased business. I believe that Pierce was revived in 2005 but I am not sure if there are any concrete links between old and new companies.


----------

